# 212 disaster



## nextime (Jan 28, 2004)

I've had my 921 for 14 months and until 212 downloaded I've had the general bugs that I was able to live with. After 212 downloaded my hard drive was erased and I've had several ZSR in the last two days that I never had before. My past experience with this "thing" has led me to believe that if you record standard definition programs you will have few problems. Basically it operates as a larger capacity 721. But as soon as OTA HD and satellite HD programs come into play it behaves very erratically. My hard drive was wiped when I tried to view a HBO HD program that I was recording while I was already tuned to a OTA HD station. In the past something goofy might happen but until 212 my hard drive was never erased. I have come to the conclusion that this product is never going to work as advertised. By the way, NBR didn't happen last summer does anybody really think it will happen this summer or ever?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Nope!


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

nextime said:


> By the way, NBR didn't happen last summer does anybody really think it will happen this summer or ever?


Sure.....when we all switch to DirecTV with Tivo!!!!


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

If some dealer would swap out my 921 and 811 for similar directv equipment, and I didn't have to lay out a grand to make it happen, I'd go to Directv now.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Try www.dishdepot.com and see what Mark can do for you . He is very good to work with.


----------

